# Russia Updating Military Doctrine. Obama Still Driving Us to WWIII



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Russia has revealed it is urgently updating its military doctrine, accusing NATO of posing a direct military threat to its security by 'encroaching on our borders'.
The Kremlin said any Western aggression on the annexed peninsula of Crimea would constitute an attack on Russia itself, and would therefore be met 'with all due consequences'.
The warning comes amid heightened East-West tension over the crisis in Ukraine, with Vladimir Putin telling European Commission President Jose Manuel Barroso: 'If I want to, I can take Kiev in two weeks.'
U.S. president Barack Obama will travel to Estonia tomorrow - his second visit to a former Soviet state this year - to assure nervous Baltic leaders of his ironclad commitment to their security, amid growing fears Russia may move to seize territory from other neighbouring countries.

After the supposed end of the Cold War, the U.S. promised not to wander Eastward if Russia would tolerate the reunification of Germany. Clearly, the West is not living up to its end of the bargain.

Is this going to be one hot winter?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tbh Isis is a bigger threat over winter than Russia... 

Unless Obama dose something extremely stupid, its just going to be a focus when there is a scandal or a political issue close to home is a issue...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Tbh Isis is a bigger threat over winter than Russia...
> 
> Unless Obama dose something extremely stupid, its just going to be a focus when there is a scandal or a political issue close to home is a issue...


Unless Obama does something extremely stupid?!?

Unless the pope is Catholic.

Unless Florida is hot.

Unless Inor eats bacon.

We are doomed.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Unless Obama does something extremely stupid?!?
> 
> Unless the pope is Catholic.
> 
> ...


I did say extremely stupid, not plain stupid, something beyond Obama's current track record of stupidity (OK its going to be hard to top Obamacare)


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

"U.S. president Barack Obama will travel to Estonia tomorrow - his second visit to a former Soviet state this year - to assure nervous Baltic leaders of his ironclad commitment to their security, amid growing fears Russia may move to seize territory from other neighbouring countries."

That's the biggest line of crap.

What is he going to do? Tell them that he'll impose more sanctions? Maybe we'll stop importing their cars? Oh, what cars? Who cares, we'll stop importing them! That'll teach Putin.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Clearly,since he has nothing else to do,Putin is playing his little cat and mouse game to try and test the US and western europe.I am under the belief he will just keep taking little bits of Ukraine until he has it all.despite the repercussions.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Clearly,since he has nothing else to do,Putin is playing his little cat and mouse game to try and test the US and western europe.I am under the belief he will just keep taking little bits of Ukraine until he has it all.despite the repercussions.


What repercussions? So far we're playing 'Stop, or we'll stay stop again'!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> What repercussions? So far we're playing 'Stop, or we'll stay stop again'!


Thats what I mean Danny,the repercussions we are dishing out to Russia currently.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Tbh Isis is a bigger threat over winter than Russia...
> 
> Unless Obama dose something extremely stupid, its just going to be a focus when there is a scandal or a political issue close to home is a issue...


I do not want to talk politics around this; but I think Russia is actually the bigger threat on a global scale. ISIS is major issue and something that will result, in my fear, something major either back at home or someplace abroad. The lack of "political ties" that ISIS has is what makes it so dangerous compared to Russia in that even if we wanted to smack "sanctions" on them we could not. Well funded and now well equipped from our gear they make a huge threat to U.S. and our allies.

But I said Russia is a bigger threat..... despite something stupid we may do or NATO/UN (ha... all three of them do something stupid.. they got to do SOMETHING to be able to even do something stupid) could do it will probably not blow up bigger. But the global aspect of a major power and security council member invading a country and occupying and claiming territory is pretty huge. Combine this with the economic and political agreements with China.... who ALSO are playing the fence watching this happen as they "claim" areas of the South China Sea......

Bottom line... its a lot of moving pieces on a playing field right now. To many possibilities on what could happen short term or long term. If you can find it, might of been BBC, there was a funny map that Canada put out trying to explain to the Russia soldiers who must be lost as they got captured in Ukraine where Russia is. It was pretty funny because as the story stated that the Russian soldiers, that Putin denied were there, must of been lost and didn't have the correct map.
Not to be out done... Russia created a new map that included Crimea as Russia territory and the land between as either disputed or in rebellion or something. Well played Russia.. well played.

And no political talk from me... but I didn't know Estonia was known for golf or a prime vacation spot...... :shock:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> I do not want to talk politics around this; but I think Russia is actually the bigger threat on a global scale. ISIS is major issue and something that will result, in my fear, something major either back at home or someplace abroad. The lack of "political ties" that ISIS has is what makes it so dangerous compared to Russia in that even if we wanted to smack "sanctions" on them we could not. Well funded and now well equipped from our gear they make a huge threat to U.S. and our allies.
> 
> But I said Russia is a bigger threat..... despite something stupid we may do or NATO/UN (ha... all three of them do something stupid.. they got to do SOMETHING to be able to even do something stupid) could do it will probably not blow up bigger. But the global aspect of a major power and security council member invading a country and occupying and claiming territory is pretty huge. Combine this with the economic and political agreements with China.... who ALSO are playing the fence watching this happen as they "claim" areas of the South China Sea......
> 
> ...


Estonia is not a golf haven or a vacation spot, but nobama is going to help them make it one, with American tax dollars if he can! Remember when nobama told the russians that they would have to wait til he got re elected, he did and now nobama is helping the russians expand. Same with ISIS, nobama was briefed a year ago about them and he is now letting them get what they wanted and will soon be giving them aid and American boots on the ground to kill. It's all in the big plan to bring America down. nobama can not die soon enough.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I am certain this is the latitude Barack spoke of.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at what the west response has been to date. No one wants to keep the Ukraine free and risk a cold winter with no Russian gas. Putin obviously has a plan and understands what and how to do it. Like him or not, Putin is playing his poker hand like an experienced gambler, knowing when to bluff and when to call. No one in the west has the stones to make him fold. Estonia and any other country bordering Russia have to be worried as to what has been given to Putin. After all Obama is more flexible after his reelection.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I do not want to talk politics around this; but I think Russia is actually the bigger threat on a global scale. ISIS is major issue and something that will result, in my fear, something major either back at home or someplace abroad. The lack of "political ties" that ISIS has is what makes it so dangerous compared to Russia in that even if we wanted to smack "sanctions" on them we could not. Well funded and now well equipped from our gear they make a huge threat to U.S. and our allies.
> 
> But I said Russia is a bigger threat..... despite something stupid we may do or NATO/UN (ha... all three of them do something stupid.. they got to do SOMETHING to be able to even do something stupid) could do it will probably not blow up bigger. But the global aspect of a major power and security council member invading a country and occupying and claiming territory is pretty huge. Combine this with the economic and political agreements with China.... who ALSO are playing the fence watching this happen as they "claim" areas of the South China Sea......
> 
> ...


 well said well said

Avoiding politics, and sticking to minor issues, Russia has a face, this will be why its always in the news.. And a easy thing to report

If Russia moves to reform the Soviet Union, then that's what they do, Europe on a global scale is extremely unstable at the moment with pockets of civil unrest almost everywhere, and may even do the world a favor and stabilize the region, problem is when the USSR collapsed, the USA moved in and created treaties with the new independent states, that are now called upon, and the USA can not deliver...

Isis tho, has no face, if they remain using their smart tactics (remaining in the middle east, slowly expanding their hold) even with these "token" efforts we as the west are doing, there is just not enough to really contain the threat there...

Where Russia seriously no one is going to touch her, if there was any seriousness to the threats the west has made, there would be a overwhelming force waiting close but in international waters as a show of force, when that happens, the shift will change from worring about Isis to worrying about Russia as that will change the entire face of these bluffs to a real possibility of all out war...

But thats my opinion, Dal I do like your view tho


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Putin will do literally anything and everything to make Russia as prosperous and powerful as possible, it's always been his aim, who can afford to stop him?
Russians are so terrified of post Soviet Union economic instability... Instability is the wrong word, I meant total collapse (the kind that everyone in this forum is terrified of and trying to prepare for), that democracy and free speech is seen as unattainable luxury that only rich countries can afford.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Putin will do literally anything and everything to make Russia as prosperous and powerful as possible, it's always been his aim, who can afford to stop him?


And that's why the west has to be careful, as Putin also has the balls to do what needs to be done to accomplish his goal...

But right now, its a covenant media focus, as Putin has a face, and is pissing on NATO, and right now, the west has a lot of major political issues on their books (Australia for example, our debt, new welfare cuts effecting the retired, decrease in average wage, and a 9% unemployment rate, and now dropping arms to areas fighting Isis, that will soon be Isis controlled, and get the weapons)


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> And that's why the west has to be careful, as Putin also has the balls to do what needs to be done to accomplish his goal...
> 
> But right now, its a covenant media focus, as Putin has a face, and is pissing on NATO, and right now, the west has a lot of major political issues on their books (Australia for example, our debt, new welfare cuts effecting the retired, decrease in average wage, and a 9% unemployment rate, and now dropping arms to areas fighting Isis, that will soon be Isis controlled, and get the weapons)


Phoienix - Curious about something. Being in Australia what is the focus of the news there? Russia or ISIS? I catch on Armed Forces Network in the morning a few U.S. news reports; but most of my information I gather from open source as part as my daily work. I know Australia is now beginning to supply arms to the Kurds (hope the Kurds do not manage to lose those too); but from what I thought Australia is a voice also against Russia. I'm curious on what others are seeing on the news front. I'm sure my family back home are watching a snip-bit of various news stories; but the media must be focusing on a Kardashian, an award show, or football about to begin....

How to control ISIS? Great question there. I don't think drone strikes are supplying arms to the people we have been training and supply arms to will solve matters. The only way to clear out that den is boots on ground action.. yet again.. or saying dueces to the middle east and let them fix their own problems. Obviously with our dependency on oil that will never happen. And with ISIS reaching and inspiring other militant groups it creates a bigger issue than just the middle east.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree, Dalarast. How long were U.S. soldiers in Iraq, training and supplying the Iraqi army, and how long did it take for the Islamic State to overwhelm it?

Here's the problem, though. Islam is not relegated to the area controlled by IS. Turkey, regardless of the political spin, is becoming an Islamic state, once again. Pakistan never stopped being an Islamic state, Iran as well; while we might be able to stomp out the flames of I.S., the bigger question is how to put out the forest fire as a whole.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Tbh Isis is a bigger threat over winter than Russia...
> 
> Unless Obama dose something extremely stupid, its just going to be a focus when there is a scandal or a political issue close to home is a issue...


Two word... Obama.... And ... Stupid. Enough said.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow Obama is in Tallin (what is he doing there?), one of my favourite Baltic republics' cities to visit..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Wow Obama is in Tallin (what is he doing there?), one of my favourite Baltic republics' cities to visit..


Getting as close to Putin's face as he dares.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Getting as close to Putin's face as he dares.


"If you like your freedom... *ahem* you can keep your freedom!"


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Denton said:


> Getting as close to Putin's face as he dares.


No that can't be true.... I'm sure he's there to insure that his diplomacy is being met... oh wait have you seen the website Destination of your next golf holiday - Golf Estonia. You can plan entire golf trips to Estonia... even offer week trips in Tallin for golf....

No coincidence at all I'm sure..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> I did say extremely stupid, not plain stupid, something beyond Obama's current track record of stupidity (OK its going to be hard to top Obamacare)


Maine-Marine thanks you for the clarification... and it makes since..we are use to the plain stupid and now hope we do not see extremely stupid


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im not completely up to date on all of this and as a Canadian im not as politically motivated to form strong opinions on a single action taken by any government other my own where the impact is direct. We really do preach and live by the ethos of live and let live. And here in lies in the belly of the beast a group who is lining up others and systematically executing them for whatever reason they seem to deem fit. And i cringe at the sight of it. The actions of certain groups really and truely are evil and murderous. From what i understand of the direction the powerful elite wish to see, a war on a global scale is already under way. I am not prepared and need to step up my own preps to ensure at least a few months of sustanance and clean water for my family once the scale of this exceeds its current status and starts impacting us here. And it will if keeps going. We are living in dangerous times to say the least.


----------

